# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  112+45 روز تا پایه کوه !!!

## .TelMa

سلام به همگی
همین اول بگم که تا الان چیزی نخوندم  :Yahoo (4):  دلایلش هم خیلی متنوع هست از جمله جراحی که داشتم و بیماری مادرم و اسباب کشی و...
خلاصه هر چی اتفاق بود جمع شد که امسال سر من خالی بشه  :Yahoo (4): 
رشته ام تجربیه و نظام قدیم هستم. 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و پایه ام قویه 
پارسال تا اسفند خیلی قوی خوندم، میانگین ساعت مطالعه ام 13 بود بعدش خسته شدم خیلی خیلی زیاد و متاسفانه رفتم سراغ تقلب در آزمون و دیگه هیچی نخوندم!!! با این حال تمام درس هامو تموم کرده بودم و همه ازجمله مشاورم منتظر دورقمی شدنم بودن که 28000 تحویل گرفتن!!! 
این ها رو گفتم که فکر نکنید هرکی از همون اول بخونه قطعا تا آخر خوب پیش میره و نتیجه میگیره
من از همین ساعت شروع میکنم و لازم بود جایی باشه که بهش تعهد داشته باشم و گزارش مطالعه بذارم که کسی اینجا رو بهم معرفی کرد. 
نیومدم بپرسم میتونم یا نه، چه کار کنم، چطور بخونم و... من هدفم رو تعیین کردم و قطعا بهش میرسم چون قراره تمام توانم به کار بگیرم 
هدفم رو میگم، خواستید بخندید یا بگید نمیشه و... خیلی محترمانه میگم که مهم نیست چی فکر میکنید و تا پایان راه منتظر باشید و نتیجه رو ببینید 
هدف:  دو رقمی منطقه دو
هر شب جمع ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست رو اعلام میکنم 
به امید موفقیت همگی

----------


## .TelMa

سلام  :Yahoo (4):  ظهر همگی به خیر
خب دیروز بعد از گذاشتن این پست تا ساعت 12.5(4 ساعت) ریاضی بخش مثلثات رو از درسنامه خوندم و نت برداری کردم و 60 تست حل کردم
من آزمون های کانون رو از اول شرکت کردم و هیچ جوره نمیتونم از زیرشون در برم و امروز هم متاسفانه آزمون بود که گل کاشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
برنامه ام طبق آزمون های جامع سنجش هست و پایه رو حتما تا 29 فروردین تمام میکنم و مطمئنم میانگین درصد هام حدود 70%_80% خواهد بود
بعد از پایان برنامه امروز برمیگردم  :Y (488):

----------


## .TelMa

سلام  :Yahoo (94): 
اول سلام به اون هایی که فکر کردن کم آوردم و پشیمون شدم از گزارش دادن  :Yahoo (4):  محض اطلاع  :Yahoo (4):  از بس درگیر کتاب ها شده بودم که فراموش کردم قرار بود ساعت مطالعه ام رو اینجا بگم  :Yahoo (113): 
ساعتم رو میذارم سر زنگ که یادم نره  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی خیلی پر قدرت دارم می خونم و هر روز بهتر و بهتر میشم .
شرایط این روزا برای منم سخته، اگر قرار باشه خودم روتسلیم اضطراب ها و تنش هایی که هست بکنم هیچ وقت نخواهم تونست آدمی بشم که هر شب قبل از خواب برای خودم ترسیمش میکنم .
کنکور هدف من نیست ! کنکور یه راهه برای رسیدن به هدفی که تمام وجودم رو گرفته و هر ثانیه بیشتر و بیشتر من رو غرق در خودش میکنه ،اگر از پس این کنکور بر بیام به خودم ، نه هیچ کس دیگه ای،ثابت میکنم که میتونم قوی تر از چیزی بشم که الان هستم .
اون هایی که هنوز شروع نکردید و افرادی که شروع کردید و الان خسته اید و دنبال بهانه ،آره با شما ام 
مراقب باش  :Yahoo (16): 

98/12/25
14 ساعت + 360 تست

----------


## heavymakeup

عالیه 
 :Yahoo (1): 
با قدرت ادامه بده
حتما موقف میشی

----------


## .TelMa

سلام  :Y (709): 
هرچه قدر جلوتر میرم، توانم برای خوندن بیشتر میشه و بی وقفه ادامه میدم  :Yahoo (99): 
ساعت 2 ظهر بود که مامانم اومد اتاقم گفت زنده ای؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  از ساعت 7 صبح که شروع کرده بودم 5 دقیقه هم وقفه ننداختم بین درس ها  :Yahoo (4): 
حس و حال الانم رو دوست دارم  :Y (505):  دقیقا به این حالتم  :Y (698):  :Y (698):  خیلی خسته ام، بدنم درد میکنه و چشم هام رو از خستگی به زور باز نگه داشتم  :Yahoo (33): 
این حال رو دوست دارم چون بهم نشون میده امروز تمام تلاشم رو کردم و یک قدم به چیزی که میخوام نزدیک شدم. 
خسته ام از نظر جسمی اما خوشحالم و آماده برای فردای بهتر  :Y (591):  :Y (602):  :Yahoo (32): 

راستی!! دوستی که هنوز امروز و فردا میکنی و منتظر شنبه ای هستی که هیچ وقت نمیرسه :Y (668):  آره آره، با خودتم  :Y (471):  خواستم یادآوری کنم اون برقی که تو چشم های پدر و مادر منتظرت در حوزه آزمون میبینی، وقتی که تو با لبخند رضایت بیرون میایی و داد که میزنی که تونستم و محکم بغل شون میکنی، تماااااام خستگی های الان رو می ازره  :Yahoo (3): 

98/12/26
14:15 ساعت + 390 تست

----------


## ENZO77

احسنت به این روحیه.خودمم حتی برا درسام انگیزه گرفتم.حتما این حرکتتو ادامه بده تا بقیه هم بتونن ازت انرژی بگیرن.
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Mohamad_R

خوبه از میز مطالعه هاتون عکس بندازین انگیزه بگیریم .. :Yahoo (12):

----------


## .TelMa

تنها اعتقاد به اینکه سعادت ، دور از دسترس ماست ، سعادت را دور از دسترس ما نگه می دارد .
هیچ چیز همچون اراده به پرواز ، پریدن را آسان نمی کند .
_________
تا الان 8:30 ساعت

----------


## .TelMa

> خوبه از میز مطالعه هاتون عکس بندازین انگیزه بگیریم ..


انگیزه ای که با دیدن یک عکس به دست بیاری، دوامش به اندازه همون چند ثانیه ای هست که نگاهش کردی! 
انگیزه رو خودت باید بکاری و هر روز بهش آب بدی ،خاکش رو خشم بزنی و کود بپاشی.. وقتی که ثمر داد هر بار، با دیدن و چیدن میوه هاش قوی قوی تر بشی.
دنبال انگیزه از بقیه نباش و در درون خودت پیداش کن

----------


## .TelMa

سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (94): 
اول بگم که میدونم میزم شلوغ و نامرتبه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  منم بلدما عکس ترتمیز و رنگوارنگ بگیرم منتها فعلا نه وقتش دارم و نه حوصله اش رو. همیشه تو شلوغی کتاب ها بهتر و عمیق تر درس میخونم.
. 
. 
در زندگی
هیچ لذتی بزرگتر از غلبه بر سختی نیست
لــذت عبور از یک پله و رفتـن به پله بعدی
ساخـتن آرزوهایی جدید
و تماشای به ثمر نشستن آنها
همه اینها لذت بخشند
عشـق یعنی اراده محکـم
______ 
98/12/27
14:30 ساعت + 410 تست

----------


## .TelMa

سلام گُل های تو خونه  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  حالتون چطوره؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 
داشتیم شام میخوردیم که گوشی بابام زنگ خورد. کی بود؟؟ آقای x  :Yahoo (4):  حالا این کی هست؟؟ این آقا دوست قدیمی پدرمه نزدیک به 15 سالی هست، دخترش دوسال از من کوچیک تره که 98 کنکور داشت و پزشکی قبول شد. اصلا با این موضوع کاری ندارما فقط بَدَم میاد هرجا میره یا هر وقت زنگ میزنه میگه دخترم فلان شد دخترم این مدال آورد دخترم، دخترم و..... همینطور که درحال تکرار این نوای زیبا!!! بود، بابا سَرِش رو بالا گرفت و به چشمام نگاه کرد و یه لبخند عمیق زد، برق نگاهش تمام وجودم رو گرفت و قلبم لرزید! 
با اون لبخند فهمیدم که بهم اعتماد داره و میدونه که میتونم.هیچ وقت از من نخواست پزشک بشم یا من رو مجبور به انتخاب رشته ای کنه که نمیخوام، همیشه گفته و میگه سرنوشت تو باید به دست های خودت رقم بخوره، تو هر رشته و جایگاهی که میخوایی باشی، باش اما فراموش نکن که باید قوی باقی بمونی و با هیچ سختی سَر خم نکنی..
مهربون ترین، زیباترین و بهترین پدر، رفیق و همدم من.... بهت قول میدم که قوی باشم..
. 
. 
تا حالا شنیده بودید یکی این همه پشت سر هم بد بیاورد ؟
در زندگی مشکلات بزرگ نیست که به آدم با اراده احتیاج دارد
( هرکسی میتواند در یک بحران قد علم کند
و با شجاعت با فاجعه ای مصیبت بار رو به رو بشود )
بلکه به نظرم در یک روز با خنده به استقبال مشکلات کوچک رفتن،
واقعا احتیاج به عزم و اراده دارد.
من هم سعی میکنم چنین اراده ای را در خود به وجود بیاورم .
می خواهم به خود تلقین کنم که زندگی فقط یک بازی است
و من باید تا آنجا که می توانم ماهرانه و درست آن را بازی کنم .
چه در این بازی ببرم و چه ببازم، در هر حال شانه هارا بالا می اندازم و می خندم .
میخواهم همیشه شوخ باشم ..
بابا جون ! ازین به بعد حتی اگر جولیا جوراب ابریشمی بپوشد
و یا هزار پا از سقف پایین بیفتد ، دیگر هرگز شکایتی از من نخواهید شنید ..


ارادتمند همیشگی شما ، جودی
بابالنگ دراز /جین وبستر

_______
14:30 ساعت + 440 تست

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام خداقوت خیلی انرژی بخش بودن پستات...مرسی که با ما انرژی مثبتتو به اشتراک میزاری...من تست نمیشمارم فقط ساعت میشمارم کمتر از یه ماهه شروع کردم...متاسفانه برنامه خوابم بهم ریخته و دیر بیدار میشم خیلی دیر...یعنی دو شب به بعد میخوابم و یازده ظهر بیدار میشم...اگه کسی تجربه داره در این زمینه یا میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم چون بازده منو پایین اورده 


9ساعت مطالعه 
28 اسفند


چشم بد دور که بی مطرب و می مدهوشیم... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mohamad_R

منم قراره رتبه 1 شم

(چیه خوب همه انگیزشی میزارن منم خواستم خودی نشون بدم)

----------


## .TelMa

> سلام خداقوت خیلی انرژی بخش بودن پستات...مرسی که با ما انرژی مثبتتو به اشتراک میزاری...من تست نمیشمارم فقط ساعت میشمارم کمتر از یه ماهه شروع کردم...متاسفانه برنامه خوابم بهم ریخته و دیر بیدار میشم خیلی دیر...یعنی دو شب به بعد میخوابم و یازده ظهر بیدار میشم...اگه کسی تجربه داره در این زمینه یا میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم چون بازده منو پایین اورده 
> 
> 
> 9ساعت مطالعه 
> 28 اسفند
> 
> 
> چشم بد دور که بی مطرب و می مدهوشیم...


سلام  :Yahoo (112): 
درمورد تست شماردن بگم که به نظرم باید حتما انجام بشه تا روند مطالعه ات به درستی مشخص باشه و اگر جایی کم کاری کنی یا سرعتت تست و مطالعه ات پایین باشه بتونی درستش کنی(البته این نظرم منه و اجباری نیست :Yahoo (94): )
فردا بهار شروع میشه  :Yahoo (8):  این خیلی خوبه اما یه بدی داره! کاهش سطح انرژی و ترشح دوپامین پس خواب آلودگی و بی حالی تو این زمان (یکی دوهفته قبل از بهار و در طول این فصل) طبیعیه و برای همه پیش میاد ولی باید کنترلش کرد که بهت آسیب نزنه ..من چندتا روش میگم که خودم امحات کردم و جواب داده :
حتما شب ها در تایم مشخصی بخواب ،ساعت های 23:30 تا 24 
صبح ها 6:30 تا 7 بیدار شو و در حد 15 دقیقه نرمش های کششی انجام بده و تو هوای آزاد باش مثلا پشت بام یا حتی کنار پنجره . حتما حتما صبحانه ات رو کامل بخور ،تو این وعده از عسل -چای و قهوه یا هر ماده کافیین داری استفاده کن .7:30 درست رو شروع کن و اگر با بیدار شدنت مشکل داری میتونی به کسی بسپاری که سر ساعت بیدارت کنه یا ساعت رو بذاری سر زنگ و از خودت دور بذاریش حدودا یکی دو متر که وقتی زنگ خورد برای خاموش کردنش از جات بلند بشی هر دو دقیقه یکبار زنگ گوشی رو رو تکرار بذار که مجبور باشی بری خاموشش کنی
به هیچ وجه ظهرها نخواب . میتونی 15 دقیقه مدیتیشن انجام بدی ولی اصلا اصلا نباید بخوابی
فعلا همین ها یادمه  :Yahoo (3):  اگر یادم اومد دوباره اضافه میکنم :Y (695): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Shiva80

> سلام خداقوت خیلی انرژی بخش بودن پستات...مرسی که با ما انرژی مثبتتو به اشتراک میزاری...من تست نمیشمارم فقط ساعت میشمارم کمتر از یه ماهه شروع کردم...متاسفانه برنامه خوابم بهم ریخته و دیر بیدار میشم خیلی دیر...یعنی دو شب به بعد میخوابم و یازده ظهر بیدار میشم...اگه کسی تجربه داره در این زمینه یا میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم چون بازده منو پایین اورده 
> 
> 
> 9ساعت مطالعه 
> 28 اسفند
> 
> 
> چشم بد دور که بی مطرب و می مدهوشیم...


سلام روزت بخیر ببین منم این مشکل رو داشتم اولا سعی کن دیگه ۱۲ بخوابی دوماً هر روز ۱۵ دقیقه زودتر بلند شو تا کم کم به ساعت دلخواهت برسی یه کاری رو که بچه ها تو سایت قلمچی گفتن و من انجام دادم این بود که صدای خودتو ضبط کن اینجوری که "وقت بیدار شدنه ساعت هفته ۱۰۰ روز تا کنکور بیشتر نمونده " اینو بزار روی زنگ آلارمت سریع بیدارت میکنه از اپلیکیشن های مثلalarmy و wake up alarmهم میتونی استفاده کنی 
ایشالله که مفید باشه برات 
موفق باشی

----------


## BRUH

این تاپیک خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (4): 

میگم اگر پایه اید یه تاپیک بزنیم هممون شبا گزارش بفرستیم  :Yahoo (4): 
هم رقابت ایجاد میشم هم انگیزه :Yahoo (15): 
مخصوصا تو این شرایط که بچه ها سرد شدن یکم به خاطر اوضاع جامعه...

البته اگر دنبال دراما نیستین و بچه درس خونین  :Yahoo (21): 
پایه بودین بگین  :Y (412):

----------


## zhi.a

چه حس مثبتی تو این تاپیک هست!  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .TelMa

عصر بخیر  :Y (719): 
چند روزه که در پی وی سوالات تکراری از من میشه که طبیعتا نمیرسم همه رو به موقع و کامل پاسخ بدم پس در این پست سعی میکنم به همه جواب بدم :
1_ دختری یا پسر؟ دختر هستم و اشتباه از من بود که اطلاعاتم رو کامل نکردم و باعث شد پسر فرض بشم پس معذرت میخوام
2_ از صفر شروع کردی؟ در پست اول شرایطم رو کامل توضیح دادم که پایه قوی دارم و.... دضمن از نظر من هیچ کسی صفر نیست و اگر پایه تون در ضعیف تر حال ممکن هم هست بتون قول میدم اگر با تمام توان و نیروتون شروع کنید و اصولی بخونید به زیرهزار هم میتونید برسید.. تعجب نداره چون دیدم، با چشم های خودم تلاشش رو دیدم و نظاره گر حالِ خوبش موقع اعلام نتایج هم بودم... لطفا بیشتر از این در موردش سوال نپرسید، این رو گفتم برای افرادی که دنبال نمونه هستن (بزرگترین اشتباه!)
3_ برنامه ات به چه صورته؟ من طبق آزمون های جامع سنجش برنامه بلند مدت ریختم یعنی تا 29 فروردین پایه و تا 9 خرداد پیش و مرور پایه، هرچند آزمون 19 اردیبهشت هم شرکت میکنم اما تمام شدنِ یا نشدنِ مطالب تا اون آزمون مهم نیست و زمانی که در نظر گرفتم 9 خرداد هست. اگر کنکور سر وقت خودش برگزار شد که بقیه زمانم برای مرور (کاملا کافیه) اما اگر زمانش تغییر کرد، چند روزی صرف مطالعه مباحثی که حذف کردم(هندسه دوم، حرکت شناسی، دینامیک) ، میکنم 
، بقیه زمان هم طبیعتا برای مرور هست حالا به روش های درست که به موقع مشخص میشه.. با این توضیحات ثابت موندن تاریخ کنکور هیچ آسیبی بهم نمیزنه و همچنان به برنامه ام میرسم پس سراغ اخبار رو نمیگیرم!!!
4_ میایی رقابتی بخونیم؟ الان دارم همین کار رو انجام میدم دیگه! گفتن ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست با جزئیات بیشتر هم نوشتنش وقت گیره و هم باعث اضطراب بقیه میشه چون سرعت هامون با هم یکسان نیست.. اگر کسی مایل به مطالعه رقابتی هست هر شب ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست رو در همین تایپیک به اشتراک بگذاره..
موضوع آخر : من متاسفانه نمیرسم تک تک تمام پیام های پی وی رو پاسخ بدم و اکثرا هم تکراری ان پس ازتون خواهش میکنم هر موضوعی هست در همسن تایپیک بیان کنید که در زمان های استراحت پاسخ بدم و بقیه هم استفاده کنن.
_____
قابِ این تصویر رو خودم درست کردم تا رتبه ام رو روش بنویسم  :Yahoo (112):  هر وقت بهش نگاه میکنم محکم تر به راهم ادامه میدم

----------


## fateme.Sa

ادامه بده دختر این قابی ک درس کردی عااالیه...من امروز 12و نیم با اذان ظهر بیدار شدم(خیلی بده خییییلی...دیشب از فکر اینکه کی تموم کنم و چیکار کنم چطور بخونم اینا خوابم نبرد تا سه بیدار بودم) امشب یه کاریی کردم ک الان ب شدت خوابم میاد امیدوارم لحظه تحویل سال بیدار باشم و همین جا اعلام حضور کنم...متاسفانه امروز نشد بیشتر از 7و نیم ساعت بخونم 

#روزای_خوب_تو_راهه

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام  :Yahoo (94): 
همه میدونیم که سال جدید باید نو شد اما فکر میکنیم این تازگی فقط برای لباس، وسایل خونه و... هست
بیایید از یه زاویه دیگه بهش نگاه کنیم! بیایید سعی کنیم در سال جدید ذهن مون رو ترتمیز و مرتب کنیم، اخلاق های خوب مون رو رویه طاقچه بچینیم، آدم های خوب زندگی مون رو کنار کرسیِ مهربونی جمع کنیم و با هم شادی بنوشیم...
اخلاق ها و خاطرات بد رو دور بریزیم و لکه های کینه و خشم رو بشوریم.. 
این روزها خیلی سخته، میدونم اما باید محکم بمونیم. شاد بودن، تمرکز داشتن و عادی زندگی کردن سخت شده اما همه این اتفاقات کمک میکنه که بزرگ بشیم و سختی ها رو تجربه کنیم.. اگر اینطور بهش فکر کنی میتونی از هر ثانیه اش به درستی استفاده کنی..
امیدوارم روزهای خیلی خوبی در پیش داشته باشید.. 
سال نو مبارک  :Yahoo (112): 
_______
12 ساعت + 370 تست

----------


## .TelMa

دوباره سلاااااااااام  :Yahoo (94): 
حالتون چطوره؟؟؟ درس میخونید دیگه؟!!!!! 
یکی ازم پرسید چطوری خسته نمیشی؟؟ جوابم رو اینجا هم میگم که شما بشنوید.. من هم مثل همه خسته میشم و یه جاهایی کم میارم، گریه میکنم، کتاب هام رو میبندم و داد میزنم که دیگه نمی خونم.. بعدش از جام بلند میشم و دست و صورتم رو میشوم و یه لیوان آب خنک می خورم، پشت میزم مطالعه ام مینشینم، سَرَم رو به پشت صندلی تکیه میدم، چشمام رو میبندم و اهدافم رو برای چند لحظه تصویر میکنم.. چند دقیقه در رویاهام زندگی میکنم، نفس میکشم و با تمام وجودم لذت بدست آوردن شون رو احساس میکنم... بعدش که چشم هام رو باز میکنم پُر از انرژی ام و دوباره شروع به خوندن میکنم تا یه روز اون اتفاقاتی که الان بهشون میگم رویا، لحظه به لحظه زندگی واقعیم رو تشکیل بدن...
بلند شو دوستِ من!! تو نباید تسلیم بشی... تو حق داری خسته بشی، گریه کنی، فریاد بزنی اما حق نداری ناامید بشی.. همیشه به یاد داشته باش که خدا در هر حالی مراقب بنده اش هست.. 
. 
. 
هر انسانی هر کاری را که اراده کند می تواند انجام دهد، آدمها تهی از توانایی نیستند، اما گاهی تهی از اراده اند!
_______
14 ساعت + 390 تست

----------


## .TelMa

سلام به همگی 
خییییلی خسته ام و خوابم میاد  :Yahoo (94):  امشب همین چند خط رو از من داشته باشید تا فردا 
.
.
اگر کسی درون خود یک من محکم و استوار نداشته باشد، نمی تواند تغییرات زندگی را تحمل کند.

کلید توانایی تحمل تغییرات این است که
خودت را "بشناسی"،
بدانی که چه "ارزشی" داری،
و از زندگی "چه می خواهی"

این سه باید در ذهن تو ثابت باشند و فقط با اراده تو تغییر کنند،
نه با تغییرات بیرون...
_______
15 ساعت + 470 تست

----------


## Shiva80

> سلام به همگی 
> خییییلی خسته ام و خوابم میاد  امشب همین چند خط رو از من داشته باشید تا فردا 
> .
> .
> اگر کسی درون خود یک من محکم و استوار نداشته باشد، نمی تواند تغییرات زندگی را تحمل کند.
> 
> کلید توانایی تحمل تغییرات این است که
> خودت را "بشناسی"،
> بدانی که چه "ارزشی" داری،
> ...


به به باریک الله موفق باشی

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام  :Yahoo (112): 
چه خوب بود اگر میشد اینجا م مثل اینستا، استوری گذاشت  :Yahoo (50):  از وقتی شروع کردم به خوندن، اینستا رو حذف کردم و خیلی دربرابر نصب دوباره اش دارم مقاومت میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
امشب میخوام برای همه تون با تمام وجود دعا کنم.. من به صحبت کردن با خدا اعتقاد دارم و مطمئنم میشنوه و جواب میده پس میگم:

خدایا برای خوب شدن و خوب ماندن ،
‍‍ اراده کرده ایم
اما
بی عنایتت، بال پرواز نخواهیم داشت...
یاریمان ده تا همانی باشیم
که از خلقتمان بر خود ببالی...

آمین
______
14.30 ساعت + 450 تست

----------


## Amdanial

چجوری ساعت مطالعمو افزایش بدم که از درس زده نشم؟ شما چیکار کردین؟

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام  :Yahoo (99): 
خیلی خوابم میاد  :Y (442):  از طرفی گرسنه هم هستم تااااازه خانواده یه فیلم طنز گذاشتن که صدا خنده شون وسوسه ام میکنه برم ببینم!!! به نظرم خواب بهترین گزینه است  :Yahoo (4):  
. 
. 
‍‍آرزوها و امیدهایت را
دانه دانه بباف!

"و به دست خدا بسپار"

خواهے دید چه عاشقانه
برایت تمامے گره هاراخواهدگشود!
__________
15 ساعت + 505 تست

----------


## .TelMa

> چجوری ساعت مطالعمو افزایش بدم که از درس زده نشم؟ شما چیکار کردین؟


الان زمانی نیست که بشه گفت با 5 ساعت شروع و آروم آروم زیادش کنید! پس با 10 یا حداقل 9 ساعت شروع کنید، حتما در طول نیم ساعت روزانه ورزش کنید، ظهرها نخوابید و تمام خواب تون رو بذارید برای شب، استراحت طولانی بین درسا ها نداشته باشید (حداکثر 15 دقیقه که بازم زیاده!)، تلوزیون و گوشی و فیلم رو کامل کنار بگذارید که ذهنتون متمرکز بشه، عمومی و اختصاصی رو با هم بخونید یعنی یه اختصاصی یه عمومی... اینکه بتونید با ساعت بالا و بدون دلزدگی درس بخونید به برنامه تون هم بستگی داره یعنی ترکیب نحوه چیدن درس ها و مباحث، زمانی که برای هر درس در نظر گرفتید و...
در کل باید روش درس خوندنتون رو پیدا کنید و خودتون رو بشناسید.. کمی زمان میبره اما نتیجه اش رو میبینید

----------


## Amdanial

> الان زمانی نیست که بشه گفت با 5 ساعت شروع و آروم آروم زیادش کنید! پس با 10 یا حداقل 9 ساعت شروع کنید، حتما در طول نیم ساعت روزانه ورزش کنید، ظهرها نخوابید و تمام خواب تون رو بذارید برای شب، استراحت طولانی بین درسا ها نداشته باشید (حداکثر 15 دقیقه که بازم زیاده!)، تلوزیون و گوشی و فیلم رو کامل کنار بگذارید که ذهنتون متمرکز بشه، عمومی و اختصاصی رو با هم بخونید یعنی یه اختصاصی یه عمومی... اینکه بتونید با ساعت بالا و بدون دلزدگی درس بخونید به برنامه تون هم بستگی داره یعنی ترکیب نحوه چیدن درس ها و مباحث، زمانی که برای هر درس در نظر گرفتید و...
> در کل باید روش درس خوندنتون رو پیدا کنید و خودتون رو بشناسید.. کمی زمان میبره اما نتیجه اش رو میبینید


میشه یه توضیح در رابطه با اینکه چطور درس هارو بچینیم که باعث دلزدگی نشه بدین؟ شما خودتون به عنوان مثال چطور چیدید؟

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااام  :Yahoo (112): 
بیایید دو کلمه حرف حساب بزنیم!!! ببینم اصلا با خودمون چند چندیم.. 
همیشه وقتی میخواستیم یه کاری رو شروع کنیم، دنبال انگیزه بودیم. خب انگیزه رو با ی چیز کوچیک هم درخودمون ایجاد میکنیم حتی خوندن یه جمله مثبت هم میتونه بهمون انگيزه بده و باعث بشه وارد راه بشیم. اما بعد از انگیزه چیزهای مهم تری هم هستن، یعنی وقتی قدم های اول رو برمیداریم، ببینیم آیا میخوایم ادامه بدیم؟ راهی که واردش شدیم درسته؟ علاقه داریم؟ ارزشش رو داره؟ حاضریم براش صبح زود بیدارشیم؟... که بعد از این سوال ها و مرحله ی خواستن، وارد مرحله ای میشیم که باید تلاش کنیم، برای چیزی که میدونیم بهش علاقه داریم، ارزشش رو داره، درسته، واقعا چیزیه که دلمون میخواد و شده هدفمون و تا بهش نرسیم و پیروز این راه نشیم، دست نمی کشیم و نتیجه میگیریم که وقتی از مرحله ی خواستن گذشتیم، پس میتونیم با صبر کردن و تلاش ادامه بدیم تا به پایان راه برسیم و طعم شیرین موفقیت رو بچشیم و با اعتماد بیشتری نسبت به خودمون به زندگی ادامه بدیم.
شروع کن دوستِ من... تو میتونی 
________
14.30 ساعت + 470 تست

----------


## .TelMa

> *TelMa جان من تازه شروع کردم میخوام اینجا باهات بخونم دوستم ⁦( ꈍᴗꈍ)⁩
> 
> روز 1 :
> 
> 13:39 ساعت
> +
> 303 تست
> 
> *


خیلی هم عاااالی :Yahoo (94): 
بدون توقف ادامه بده...

----------


## .TelMa

> میشه یه توضیح در رابطه با اینکه چطور درس هارو بچینیم که باعث دلزدگی نشه بدین؟ شما خودتون به عنوان مثال چطور چیدید؟


با درس حل کردنی شروع کن مثلا من با ریاضی شروع میکنم بعدش یه ساعت عمومی و بعد دو ساعت زیست، استراحت کوتاه ظهر، چون بعد از نهار هست و گردش خون اطراف اندام های گوارشی بیشتره یه درسی مثل دینی یا ادبیات که فقط روخوانی کنی، بعد شیمی، عمومی، فیزیک، ثابت روزانه (مثل درک مطلب و کلوز زبان، درک مطلب عربی، تست آرایه و قرابت و...)
اصل مطلب این هست که اختصاصی ها پشت هم و بعد عمومی نباشه، حداکثر دوتا درمیون

----------


## Sattar___m

سلام و عرض ادب
افرین به این تلاش و پشتکار
احسنت چه ساعت مطالعه عجیب و غرببی دارید! ماشاءالله 
همین جوری با قدرت ادامه بدید...یه تلنگر خوب بود که منم بیشتر تلاش کنم....خیلی بیشتر. ....
موفق و سربلند باشید

----------


## .TelMa

به به  :Yahoo (4):  سلاااام  :Yahoo (4):  حالتون چطوره؟؟
دیگه همه تون میدونید این کارتها برا چیه :Yahoo (4):  هر روز با حسرت بهشون نگاه میکنم و تمام لحظاتی که بی خودی از دست دادم مثل فیلم از جلو چشمم رد میشه.. همون لحظه به این فکر میکنم که قراره یه کارت دیگه، با همین مشخصات ولی با تاریخ 99، بهشون اضافه بشه.. یه صدایی تو قلبم فریاااااااد میکشه که باز هم میخوایی یه روزی با حسرت به کارت سوم نگاه کنی؟؟؟ باز هم میخوایی هر شب فقط اهدافت رو تو رویا ببینی؟؟
من این دفعه شکست نمی خورم!!! این بار دیگه تسلیم نِ می شَ م!!!! اگر از عرضه این کار بر بیام پس میتونم به بقیه اهدافم هم برسم و دیگه بهشون نمیگم رویاپردازی!! دیگه تا ابد یه مثال دارم برای خودم که در بدترین شرایط تونستم موفق بشم پس میتونم به راهم ادامه بدم و موانع رو پشت سر بذارم..
خودم برای ادامه زندگی و تحمل سختی های پیش روم ،واسه خودم مثال میشم...
دوستِ من! به خودت ثابت کن که میتونی انجامش بدی . 10 سال دیگه به خودت برای کاری که انجام دادی افتخار میکنی...

----------


## shima kurd

سلام TelMa عزیز
حقیقتش کنکور 99 اولین کنکورمه واز نظر درسی متوسط به بالام اما حدود دو هفته نتونستم اونجوری که باید درس بخونم .همه سایت ها وکلی جا گشتم تا بتونم دوباره انگیزه قبلیم رو بدست بیارم تا اینکه خیلی اتفاقی این صفحه رو باز کردم.تو درست میگی انگیزه رو باید خودمون تو وجود خودمون بسازیم نه اینکه دنبال چیزی باشیم تا بهمون انگیزه بده :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100): 
خیلی ممنونم ازت تو دختر خیلی خوبی هستی.اما در مورد خودم باید بگم هدفم داروسازیه و منم از فردا تو این راه باهات هم قدم میشم ..
امیدوارم همه کسایی که تلاش می کنن موفق بشن چون واقعن لیاقتشو داریم که راحت زندگی کنیم ...
پس بسم الله :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Y (567):

----------


## parisa-konkoori

* احسنت . منم ملحق میشم به شما . افرین برشما . صد افرین بر شما*

----------


## Mahboobe 200

سلام موفق باشی

----------


## .TelMa

سلام به همگی :Yahoo (112): 
ادبیات با طعم گل گاو زبان  :Yahoo (4):  تلخه ولی با نبات یا عسل خوشمزه میشه! برخلاف بعضی از آدم ها!!! اینقدر تلخ هستن که با یه مَن عسل هم نمیشه تحمل شون کرد  :Yahoo (4):  از من به شما نصیحت  :Yahoo (4):  این آدم ها رو از زندگی تون حذف کنید تا رستگار شوید  :Yahoo (4): 
خب بگذریم! اوضاع شما چطوره؟؟ خوب میخونید دیگه؟؟
کاش میشد اینجا استوری گذاشت  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  بعد این مدتی که از اینستا فاصله گرفتم، بَدَم ازش میاد! خیلی خوب شده، دیگه هیچ موقع سراغش نمیرم ولی اینجا رو یه کاری کنید که بشه استوری گذاشت :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  
فکر میکردم تایپیک رو شروع کنم، افراد زیادی همکاری میکنن و ساعت مطالعه درست و حسابی میذارن!! فقط سوال میپرسید و دَر میرید؟؟؟ شما هم شرکت کنید دیگه!
________
14.30 ساعت + 480 تست

----------


## Calvert

سلام
10/5 ساعت با 240 تست ، روز اولم بود یکم سخت شد اخرای روز :Yahoo (19):

----------


## .TelMa

سلااااام به همگی :Yahoo (94): 
این اتود رو خیلی دوست دارم.. پارسال خواهرم (کلاس پنجم ابتداییه) با پولی که ذره ذره جمع کرده بود، برام خرید  :Yahoo (8):  وقتی گرفتمش، گفت فقط وقتی میخوایی چیزهایی که دوست داری رو بنویسی، ازش استفاده کن : ) اولین روزی که شروع کردم به خوندن (اون روزی که اینجا هم پست گذاشتم) از کشو میزم بیرون آوردمش و باهاش نوشتم.. وقتی دید که دارم ازش استفاده میکنم،گفت یعنی الان چیزهایی مینویسی که دوست داری؟؟ یعنی چرک نویس ها و پاسخنامه ها و کتاب کنکورهاتو دوست داری؟؟
آره... دوست شون دارم، خییییلی هم زیاد، حتی چرک نویس هامو از اولین روزی که شروع کردم تا الان دور نریختم و یه روز نشون تون میدم : )
با کتاب هام درد و دل میکنم، گریه میکنم، میخندم و زندگی میکنم.. یه روزی همه این ها خاطره میشه ولی من به خاطر تمام این خاطراتی که ساختم و پایِ اهدافم موندم، افتخار میکنم : )
________
14.45 ساعت + 510 تست

----------


## ftm Honey

سلام بچه ها منم نظام قدیم هستم و اینکه بگم یکم شرایطم فرق داره با بقیه چون نامزد دارم ولی ازهم دوریم و تلفنی حرف میزنیم اینا ب کنار هدفم دندانه تهرانه چون محل زندگیم بعد ازدواج تهرانه پس این موضوع حیاتیه و باید بهش برسم تا الان کم کاری کردم و نخوندم ولی از همین حالا میخوام منم ب شما بپیوندم و هرشب ساعت مطالعم رو اعلام کنم خداکنه بتونم‌بهش برسم 
البته اینم بگم که پایه ام بجز ریاضی تو بقیه یجورایی قویه و سریع مطالب یادم میان و هوشمم همه میگن ک خ عالیه 
پس منم ب جمعتون راه بدین مرسی....

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (3): 
دیروز کاری پیش اومد و برنامه ام تا 2 شب طول کشید :Yahoo (4):  تمام که شد، از شدت خستگی نشسته خوابم برده بود :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  حدودا دو ساعت به همون شکل خوابیده بودم تا مامانم بیدار شده بودن  :Yahoo (4): 
شما در چه حالید؟؟ میخونید دیگه؟؟
________
دیروز : 14.30 ساعت + 485 تست
امروز : 14.45 ساعت + 510 تست

----------


## Sattar___m

> سلاااااااام دیروز کاری پیش اومد و برنامه ام تا 2 شب طول کشید تمام که شد، از شدت خستگی نشسته خوابم برده بود  حدودا دو ساعت به همون شکل خوابیده بودم تا مامانم بیدار شده بودن شما در چه حالید؟؟ میخونید دیگه؟؟________دیروز : 14.30 ساعت + 485 تستامروز : 14.45 ساعت + 510 تست


یا حضرت اسطوقودس!احسنت و افرین!....همین جوری با قدرت پیش بریدچه برنامه ای ریختید؟...میتونید توضیح بدید؟برای بچه ها هم خیلی جالب میشه....موفق باشید

----------


## strang

> سلاااااااام 
> دیروز کاری پیش اومد و برنامه ام تا 2 شب طول کشید تمام که شد، از شدت خستگی نشسته خوابم برده بود  حدودا دو ساعت به همون شکل خوابیده بودم تا مامانم بیدار شده بودن 
> شما در چه حالید؟؟ میخونید دیگه؟؟
> ________
> دیروز : 14.30 ساعت + 485 تست
> امروز : 14.45 ساعت + 510 تست


واااعووو عالییی هستی
منم ازت انرژی میگیرم که ادامه بدم
و مطمئنم  موفق میشی :Y (484):  :Y (429): 

فقط اگر فرصت کردی بگو برنامه ریزی کلی و روزانت چیه
من نمیدونم چیا رو حذف کنم

----------


## .TelMa

> یا حضرت اسطوقودس!احسنت و افرین!....همین جوری با قدرت پیش بریدچه برنامه ای ریختید؟...میتونید توضیح بدید؟برای بچه ها هم خیلی جالب میشه....موفق باشید





> واااعووو عالییی هستی
> منم ازت انرژی میگیرم که ادامه بدم
> و مطمئنم  موفق میشی
> 
> فقط اگر فرصت کردی بگو برنامه ریزی کلی و روزانت چیه
> من نمیدونم چیا رو حذف کنم


به به  :Yahoo (4): 
سلاااااام بر شماها  :Yahoo (112): 
ظاهرا همینطور بی دقت هم درس میخونید!!!  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  در این پست، به خاطر اینکه زیاد سوال شده بود درمورد برنامه ام کاااامل توضیح دادم(112+45 روز تا پایه کوه !!!) این رو بخونید، اگر بازم سوالی بود بپرسید : )
روزتون پرانرژی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## 0mdh0

سلام
بچه ها ی سوال داشتم ب نظرم اینجا خوبه بپرسم
ممنون میشم زوووووود زود راهنماییم کنید
من نظام قدیمم با فاصله ای که از درسا داشتم فقط مثلا یادمه کتاب میخواد چی بگه دیگه خط یا چیزی حفظ نیستم :Yahoo (19): 
حالا برای زیست اگ کتاب درسیوبخورم :Yahoo (4): مثلا حداقل ده دور ولی فقط با تستای سراسری 10 سال اخیر و ازمونای گزینه دو امسال
میشه کنکورو 70 به بالازد
چقدر احتمال میدید
(من خودم تستارو نگا کردم مسلط به همه متن بشیم  میشه)

----------


## ftm Honey

> سلام به همگی
> همین اول بگم که تا الان چیزی نخوندم  دلایلش هم خیلی متنوع هست از جمله جراحی که داشتم و بیماری مادرم و اسباب کشی و...
> خلاصه هر چی اتفاق بود جمع شد که امسال سر من خالی بشه 
> رشته ام تجربیه و نظام قدیم هستم. 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و پایه ام قویه 
> پارسال تا اسفند خیلی قوی خوندم، میانگین ساعت مطالعه ام 13 بود بعدش خسته شدم خیلی خیلی زیاد و متاسفانه رفتم سراغ تقلب در آزمون و دیگه هیچی نخوندم!!! با این حال تمام درس هامو تموم کرده بودم و همه ازجمله مشاورم منتظر دورقمی شدنم بودن که 28000 تحویل گرفتن!!! 
> این ها رو گفتم که فکر نکنید هرکی از همون اول بخونه قطعا تا آخر خوب پیش میره و نتیجه میگیره
> من از همین ساعت شروع میکنم و لازم بود جایی باشه که بهش تعهد داشته باشم و گزارش مطالعه بذارم که کسی اینجا رو بهم معرفی کرد. 
> نیومدم بپرسم میتونم یا نه، چه کار کنم، چطور بخونم و... من هدفم رو تعیین کردم و قطعا بهش میرسم چون قراره تمام توانم به کار بگیرم 
> هدفم رو میگم، خواستید بخندید یا بگید نمیشه و... خیلی محترمانه میگم که مهم نیست چی فکر میکنید و تا پایان راه منتظر باشید و نتیجه رو ببینید 
> ...


سلام من یه سوال داشتم ازت ممنون میشم کمک کنی
۱.توچطور قوی هستی و اینهمه عالی تلاش میکنی من خوابم یه معضله واسم ....
۲.خواب رو چطور مدیریت میکنی؟!؟
۳.بنظرت منم از الان شروع کنم با ازمون سنجش خوب میشه یا برنامه جدا بریزم؟!؟
۴.راجع ب تعداد تست هات ک عالیه واسه هر درس چطور تست میزنی چون من تازه میخوام بخونم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟!؟
۵.من میخاستم پیش رو ۲هفته ای /دوم ۲هفته/سوم۲هفتع ای تموم کنم ک اول خرداد تموم بشه خوبه اینکار؟!؟!
۶. چطور این هما ایمان داری ب ۲رقمی شدن چون منم دندان تهران میخام (بلند پروازانه نیست چون خونه زندگیم تهرانه چون نامزد دارم خونش تهرانه نمیتونم برم خابگاه شهر دیگه)پایمم مثه خودت قویه هوشمم خوبه
ببخشید عزیزم خیلی سوال پرسیدم ولی بخدا نیاز دارم ب کمکت چون واقعا کارت عالیه تو تلاشو گزارشاتت ایشالله ب هدفت برسی
مرسی ک کمکم میکنی عزیزم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## .TelMa

سلام : )
به شدت خسته ولی به خاطر گل رویه شماها جواب سوالات تون رو میدم شااااید کمکی کرده باشم : )
امیدوارم یه روزی بِرِسه که همه تون بعد از دیدن نتیجه تلاش هاتون از فرط شادی، گریه کنید :Yahoo (3): 
تا سرحد مررررررگ تلاش کنید و به هیچ چیزی توجه نکنید، همه موانع رو بَردارید و بعد منتظر معجزه تلاش تون باشید  :Yahoo (112): 
____________
15 ساعت + 520 تست

----------


## .TelMa

> سلام
> بچه ها ی سوال داشتم ب نظرم اینجا خوبه بپرسم
> ممنون میشم زوووووود زود راهنماییم کنید
> من نظام قدیمم با فاصله ای که از درسا داشتم فقط مثلا یادمه کتاب میخواد چی بگه دیگه خط یا چیزی حفظ نیستم
> حالا برای زیست اگ کتاب درسیوبخورممثلا حداقل ده دور ولی فقط با تستای سراسری 10 سال اخیر و ازمونای گزینه دو امسال
> میشه کنکورو 70 به بالازد
> چقدر احتمال میدید
> (من خودم تستارو نگا کردم مسلط به همه متن بشیم  میشه)


راستش من یک هفته ای هست که پروژه زیست کنکورتراپی رو خریدم، نمیدونم میشناسید یا نه، اولش خیلی خیلی شک و ترس داشتم ولی بررسیش که کردم به نظرم عالی اومد..هزینه اش هم 50 تومن شد
این اصلا تبلیغ نیست و من ارتباطی باهاشون ندارم، فقط و فقط تجربه ام رو گفتم.. امیدوارم که مفید باشه

----------


## ftm Honey

> سلام : )
> به شدت خسته ولی به خاطر گل رویه شماها جواب سوالات تون رو میدم شااااید کمکی کرده باشم : )
> امیدوارم یه روزی بِرِسه که همه تون بعد از دیدن نتیجه تلاش هاتون از فرط شادی، گریه کنید
> تا سرحد مررررررگ تلاش کنید و به هیچ چیزی توجه نکنید، همه موانع رو بَردارید و بعد منتظر معجزه تلاش تون باشید 
> ____________
> 15 ساعت + 520 تست


خسته نباشی عزیزم 
جواب سوال های منم میدی !؟؟! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## .TelMa

> سلام خسته نباشی با این همه تلاش.
> من یه ماهه که خوب درس نمیخونم و امروز فردامیکنم. ازوقتی این تاپی رو دیدم کلی انرژی مثبت گرفتم میخوام ایشاالله منم شروع کنم برای بهترین نتیجه ممکن. خوشحالم که توی این مسیر آدمای زیادی هستن که میتونم باهاشون قابت کنم.
> فقط یک سوال داشتم. شما تاالان تا کج خوندید و چند روز دیگه پای رو تموم میکنید؟ ازخودتون آزمون میگیرید؟


خییییلی هم عالی  :Yahoo (112):  اصلا غصه زمانی که از دست دادید رو نخورید و از زمان باقی مونده به بهترین شکل استفاده کنید.. با تمام وجودتون و قلباً تلاش کنید نه فقط برای رفع تکلیف بعدش خواهید دید که چه معجزه ای رقم زدید : )
پایه رو تا پایان فروردین تمام میکنم، الان دوم رو کامل بستم.. آزمون درس به درس میگیرم، مثلا امشب یه مجموعه تست 20 سوالی مثلثات به صورت زماندار کار میکنم

----------


## ftm Honey

> خییییلی هم عالی  اصلا غصه زمانی که از دست دادید رو نخورید و از زمان باقی مونده به بهترین شکل استفاده کنید.. با تمام وجودتون و قلباً تلاش کنید نه فقط برای رفع تکلیف بعدش خواهید دید که چه معجزه ای رقم زدید : )
> پایه رو تا پایان فروردین تمام میکنم، الان دوم رو کامل بستم.. آزمون درس به درس میگیرم، مثلا امشب یه مجموعه تست 20 سوالی مثلثات به صورت زماندار کار میکنم


ینی هر درس ک تموم میشه بعدش تست زمان دار میزنی؟!؟
یکم راجع ب تست هات توضیح میدی؟!؟

----------


## .TelMa

> سلام من یه سوال داشتم ازت ممنون میشم کمک کنی
> ۱.توچطور قوی هستی و اینهمه عالی تلاش میکنی من خوابم یه معضله واسم ....
> ۲.خواب رو چطور مدیریت میکنی؟!؟
> ۳.بنظرت منم از الان شروع کنم با ازمون سنجش خوب میشه یا برنامه جدا بریزم؟!؟
> ۴.راجع ب تعداد تست هات ک عالیه واسه هر درس چطور تست میزنی چون من تازه میخوام بخونم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟!؟
> ۵.من میخاستم پیش رو ۲هفته ای /دوم ۲هفته/سوم۲هفتع ای تموم کنم ک اول خرداد تموم بشه خوبه اینکار؟!؟!
> ۶. چطور این هما ایمان داری ب ۲رقمی شدن چون منم دندان تهران میخام (بلند پروازانه نیست چون خونه زندگیم تهرانه چون نامزد دارم خونش تهرانه نمیتونم برم خابگاه شهر دیگه)پایمم مثه خودت قویه هوشمم خوبه
> ببخشید عزیزم خیلی سوال پرسیدم ولی بخدا نیاز دارم ب کمکت چون واقعا کارت عالیه تو تلاشو گزارشاتت ایشالله ب هدفت برسی
> مرسی ک کمکم میکنی عزیزم


۱.من هم از اول قوی نبودم، تو این راه باید سِمِج و لجباز باشی، باید هدفت رو برای خودت به وضوح مشخص کنی و به خودت و توانایی هات اعتماد کامل داشته باشی، باید ببینی این هدف چه قدر برات مهمه و به همون اندازه از جون براش مایه بذاری : ) 
۲.من ساعت 12 شب میخوابم و 6 صبح بیدار میشم، ظهرها حدود 15 دقیقه مدیتیشن انجام میدم.. گل گاوزبان به خواب خوب و عمیق کمک میکنه.. من هم خسته و خواب آلود میشم اما همون لحظه که میخواد زمینم بزنه بلند میشم و دست و صورتم رو میشورم و دوباره شروع میکنم... باید در مقابل خواب مقاومت کرد و بعد مدتی عادت میکنید 
۳.این موضوع بستگی به میزان تسلط و نحوه مطالعه واینکه میخوایید چیزی حذف کنید یا نه و... داره و پاسخش رو واقعا من نمیتونم بدم، اگر به آزمون 29 فروردین نرسیدید نهایت تا 10 یا 15 اردیبهشت پایه رو تمام کنید
۴.متوجه این سوال تون نشدم! خب اول کتاب، درسنامه یا جزوه رو میخونم بعدش تست میزنم
5.اگر بتوانید این برنامه رو انجام بدید که عالیه اما تست زیاد بزنید و مطالب رو درک کنید 
۶.من از تمام وجودم مایه گذاشتم و نهایت توانم رو به کار گرفتم، قلبم رو پُر از آرامش معبودم کردم و به تک تک توانایی هام ایمان آوردم : )
 من بهش میرسم، چون هیچ تلاشی بی نتیجه نیست : )

----------


## .TelMa

> ینی هر درس ک تموم میشه بعدش تست زمان دار میزنی؟!؟
> یکم راجع ب تست هات توضیح میدی؟!؟


نه، تمام تست های بعد از مطالعه درس رو بدون زمان کار میکنم، تست های سبدی (یعنی فرضا فردا شب 50 تست زیست) کاملا مطابق زمان کنکور کار میکنم و بعدش بررسی میکنم.. شروع کنید به خوندن، خودتون راهش رو به راحتی پیدا میکنید

----------


## Shiva80

سلام میگم پروژه زیست کنکور تراپی خوبه؟؟من یکم شک دارم بگیرم یا نه؟؟

----------


## ftm Honey

> ۱.من هم از اول قوی نبودم، تو این راه باید سِمِج و لجباز باشی، باید هدفت رو برای خودت به وضوح مشخص کنی و به خودت و توانایی هات اعتماد کامل داشته باشی، باید ببینی این هدف چه قدر برات مهمه و به همون اندازه از جون براش مایه بذاری : ) 
> ۲.من ساعت 12 شب میخوابم و 6 صبح بیدار میشم، ظهرها حدود 15 دقیقه مدیتیشن انجام میدم.. گل گاوزبان به خواب خوب و عمیق کمک میکنه.. من هم خسته و خواب آلود میشم اما همون لحظه که میخواد زمینم بزنه بلند میشم و دست و صورتم رو میشورم و دوباره شروع میکنم... باید در مقابل خواب مقاومت کرد و بعد مدتی عادت میکنید 
> ۳.این موضوع بستگی به میزان تسلط و نحوه مطالعه واینکه میخوایید چیزی حذف کنید یا نه و... داره و پاسخش رو واقعا من نمیتونم بدم، اگر به آزمون 29 فروردین نرسیدید نهایت تا 10 یا 15 اردیبهشت پایه رو تمام کنید
> ۴.متوجه این سوال تون نشدم! خب اول کتاب، درسنامه یا جزوه رو میخونم بعدش تست میزنم
> 5.اگر بتوانید این برنامه رو انجام بدید که عالیه اما تست زیاد بزنید و مطالب رو درک کنید 
> ۶.من از تمام وجودم مایه گذاشتم و نهایت توانم رو به کار گرفتم، قلبم رو پُر از آرامش معبودم کردم و به تک تک توانایی هام ایمان آوردم : )
>  من بهش میرسم، چون هیچ تلاشی بی نتیجه نیست : )


واقعا نمیدونم چطور ازت تشکر کنم بابت اینهمه وقت و حوصله ای ک گذاشتی و سوالات منو جواب دادی واقعا ممنون ازت 
همه صحبت هات درسته و همه رو بکار میگیرم
ازهمه بهتر استقامت و ایمانت ب کاریه ک داری انجام میدی 
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ftm Honey

> نه، تمام تست های بعد از مطالعه درس رو بدون زمان کار میکنم، تست های سبدی (یعنی فرضا فردا شب 50 تست زیست) کاملا مطابق زمان کنکور کار میکنم و بعدش بررسی میکنم.. شروع کنید به خوندن، خودتون راهش رو به راحتی پیدا میکنید


اها فهمیدم یه ایده هم ب ذهنم رسید ممرسی عزیزم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## maria_sbz

:Yahoo (50):  منم از شنبه 99/1/16 شروع میزنم  :Yahoo (94): 

البته بگما الان هم دارم میخونم و تلاش میکنم برا خواسته ام ...اما از شنبه وارد یه مرحله جدید میشم  :Y (722):  :Y (503): 
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ftm Honey

> منم از شنبه 99/1/16 شروع میزنم 
> 
> البته بگما الان هم دارم میخونم و تلاش میکنم برا خواسته ام ...اما از شنبه وارد یه مرحله جدید میشم


موفق باشی عزیزم 
منم از امروز ظهر استارت زدم و کلی انرژی و انگیزه دارم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## maria_sbz

> موفق باشی عزیزم 
> منم از امروز ظهر استارت زدم و کلی انرژی و انگیزه دارم


 :Yahoo (8): خوشحالم که شروع به کار کردی 
با ورزش صبحگاهی و فکر به هدفت هر روز بیشتر از قبل انگیزه بگیر و محکم تا اخرش برو  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## FARZAD205

گزارشم رو تو تاپیک کورس نظام قدیما گذاشتم ولی گفتم شاید مشغول باشی اونجا رو نبینی اخه شما هم جزو رقبایی :Yahoo (112): 


سلام به همه!
یه سلام خاص هم واسه اونایی که فقط رو کنکور تمرکز کردن و توپ هم از درس خوندن تکونشون نمیده

راستش من از یکهفته مونده به عید تا دوم فروردین دچار کمبازدهی شده بودم
ولی خدارو شکر فهمیدم از خوابه و حلش کردم
جوری که خود دفتر چک نویسم کف کرد
از 3 فروردین تا حالا اینارو خوندم و تست زدم:
فیزیک خیلی سبز:صوت/الکترو مغناطیس/فیزیک اتمی/ساختار هسته
ریاضی iq:امار /هندسه/ماتریس
زیستiq:فصل 6 پیش
زبان:مرور کل درس ها از شهاب اناری
در کل به جز زیست که 5 فصل اخر پیش مونده همه کتابا تموم شدن
*شیمی اخر دی تموم شد که از اون موقع تا عید سال دوم رو از موج دوره کردم

از الان پروزه جمعبندی + اتمام زیست هست
که زیستو باید تا اخر این ماه تموم کنم واسه جمعبندی هم که باید یک برنامه خفن بریزمفعلا بر طبق تاریخ اعلام شده حدودا سه ماه تایم جمعبندی داریم که خودش کولاکه(***بعدشم هر چی اضافه شد بهتر )قراره چنان بخونم که دیگه اما و اگه و نمیتونم و... طرفم نیان که هیچ!!! تا عمر دارن با دیدنم ضربه فنی بشن
***شاید تا یه مدت دوباره گزارش ندم ولی فکر نکنید کم اوردم

****چون دارم یک ضرب درس میخونم تا یک رتبه طلایی بیارم

***** شما رو اول به خدا بعدم به کتاباتون میسپارم 

******پر انرژی باشید

----------


## .TelMa

سلام :Yahoo (94): 
کمی حرف حساب : ) 

رسیدن قیمتی دارد که باید داد...
خوشبخت شدن بهای سنگینی دارد...
خوشبختی جنس قسطی نیست؛
خوشبختی را نقدِ نقد معامله می‌کنند؛
با سکه‌های اراده، ایمان، کار، عشق...
|یک عاشقانه آرام - نادر ابراهیمی |
________
14.45 ساعت + 505 تست

----------


## .TelMa

> سلام عزیزم خوبی.ببخشید یه سوال داشتم. شما با اقای سرلک یا خانم برقگیر تماس تلفنی داشتید؟بهتون چه توصیه هایی کردن اگ میشه بگید لطفا. اگر هم نداشتید که یه سوال دیگه شما فقط پروژه زیستشو تهیه کردید؟مال بقیه دروس رو نگرفتید؟؟بعد پروژه زیست حالت جزوست یا فقط تسته


سلام جانم : )
نه.. تا به حال با هیچ کدوم صحبت نکردم و کلا تا به حال مشاور نداشتم. دوست عزیزی دارم که تراز بالا (7200 به بالا) هستن، کمکم میکنن.. حتما بعد از کنکور معرفیش میکنم و تمام این انرژی و تلاش هام رو مدیونش هستم : )
فقط زیست رو تهیه کردم با مشورت همین دوست خوبم، خودش پارسال نزدیک های کنکور از پروژه عمومی شون استفاده کرده و راضی بود..
پروژه زیستش برای هر فصل شامل درسنامه + تست با پاسخ + نکات

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام  :Yahoo (94): 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب، دل هاتون شاد و درس هاتون خوب پیش رفته باشه.. 
حدودا 10 روزی هست که رو زمین درس میخونم، از میز های کوچیک تاشو استفاده میکنم با اینکه میز و صندلی دارم.. مشکلی نداشتم تا امروز!! از صبح که بیدار شدم به طرز عجیبی پاهام درد میکنه و به زور راه میرم و سرپا می ایستم : ( این ها رو گفتم که اگر کسی خواست زمین بشینه و درس بخونه، حتما استراحت داشته باشه و مدام پاهاشو به یک شکل نگذاره.. واقعا امروز سخت گذشت : ) اما با همه سختی ها، درسم رو خوندم! 
. 
. 
در زندگی
هیچ لذتی بزرگتر از غلبه بر سختی نیست
لــذت عبور از یک پله و رفتـن به پله بعدی
ساخـتن آرزوهایی جدید
و تماشای به ثمر نشستن آنها
همه اینها لذت بخشند
عشـق یعنی اراده محکـم
___________
14 ساعت + 470 تست

----------


## WickedSick

موفق باشین : )

----------


## hana n

> موفق باشین : )



سلام 
میشه اطفا راهنمایی کنین
کسی که تازه تصمیم گرفته برا کنکور بخونه بهتره دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم رو هرکدوم نا کی تموم کنه؟

----------


## .TelMa

سلام : )
هر كدام از ما آدمها
در يك برهه اي از زندگيمون
درگير آدمهاي اشتباهي شديم...
نابينا و ناشنوا شديم...
گفتند و گوش نكرديم...
راه درست را پيش پايمان گذاشتند و
بدترين مسير رو انتخاب كرديم...
پافشاري كرديم روي آدمِ
اشتباهِ زندگيِمان...
زمين خورديم و از سر
خجالت بلند نشديم...
خوابيديم و زار زار گريه كرديم....

كافي نيست اينهمه غصه خوردن؟
بلند شيد،خودتان را بتكانيد
و ثابت كنيد تغيير كرده ايد...
باور كنيد شما می توانید...
کافی است فقط اراده کنید...
________
14 ساعت + 490 تست

----------


## Mahboobe 200

سلام شاد و پیروز باشید :Y (626):  :Y (592):

----------


## maria_sbz

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): فک کنم دوستمون تو کتابهاش غرق شده

----------


## .TelMa

سلااااااااااااااااااام  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (6): 
دِلِمان بَسی تنگ شد  :Yahoo (4): 
خب خب.. چرا نبودم؟؟
راستش میخواستم چند روز دوری از مجازی رو امتحان کنم، هر چند فقط شب ها حدود نیم ساعت و ظهر کم تر از 10 دقیقه گوشی دست میگرفتم امااااااا همین زمان کوتاه هم خیلی تاثیر داشت، به خصوص خوندن مطالب کانال های به ظاهر دلسوز و اخباری که هر روز با دیروز متفاوته... فهمیدم با چک کردن این پیام ها ناخودآگاه فشار ذهنی زیادی بهم وارد میشه و تمرکزم 100% نیست : )
خلاااااااصه  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی خیلی از تصمیمم راضی ام وادامه اش میدم، اول که تمام کانال اون کانال ها رو حذف کردم بعد هم هفته ای یک بار و شاید کمتر به اینجا سر زدم... 
همین کافیه که میدونم، کنکور حتما برگزار میشه حالا سر هر تاریخی که باشه مهم نیست.. من وظیفه در برابر خودم وظیفه دارم که تا اون روز بی وقفه بخونم : )
الان ساعت مطالعه ام به 15 رسیده و میانگین 550 تست روزانه کار میکنم...
امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دل هاتون شاد باشه : )
تا درودی دیگر، بدرود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maria_sbz

ایول داری 
منم باید تمرین کنم همین کار رو  :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی عزیزم

----------


## Yalda.

میشه بگی برای ریاضی و فیزیک هر روز چنتا تست میزنی برای هرکدوم؟؟

----------


## kingsman

سلام تقريبا يك هفته است شروع كردم نظام قديم تجربى هستم با پايه خوب از اين به بعد ساعت مطالعمو ميزارم ،امروز ١١ساعت هدف زير 1000

----------


## Mina_medicine

دوستان ساعت مطالعتون رو تو تاپیک کورس ساعت مطالعه نظام قدیم 99 بذارین. اگر نظام جدید هستین بازم بذارن اونجا جو رقابتیه خوبیه نظام جدیدا هم هستن.

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه ١١

----------


## Mobin.

> سلااااااااااااااااااام 
> دِلِمان بَسی تنگ شد 
> خب خب.. چرا نبودم؟؟
> راستش میخواستم چند روز دوری از مجازی رو امتحان کنم، هر چند فقط شب ها حدود نیم ساعت و ظهر کم تر از 10 دقیقه گوشی دست میگرفتم امااااااا همین زمان کوتاه هم خیلی تاثیر داشت، به خصوص خوندن مطالب کانال های به ظاهر دلسوز و اخباری که هر روز با دیروز متفاوته... فهمیدم با چک کردن این پیام ها ناخودآگاه فشار ذهنی زیادی بهم وارد میشه و تمرکزم 100% نیست : )
> خلاااااااصه 
> خیلی خیلی از تصمیمم راضی ام وادامه اش میدم، اول که تمام کانال اون کانال ها رو حذف کردم بعد هم هفته ای یک بار و شاید کمتر به اینجا سر زدم... 
> همین کافیه که میدونم، کنکور حتما برگزار میشه حالا سر هر تاریخی که باشه مهم نیست.. من وظیفه در برابر خودم وظیفه دارم که تا اون روز بی وقفه بخونم : )
> الان ساعت مطالعه ام به 15 رسیده و میانگین 550 تست روزانه کار میکنم...
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دل هاتون شاد باشه : )
> تا درودی دیگر، بدرود



برگام ! 550 ؟ با یه رتبه زیر 100 طرفیم پس

----------


## .TelMa

> میشه بگی برای ریاضی و فیزیک هر روز چنتا تست میزنی برای هرکدوم؟؟


بستگی به برنامه ام و فصلی میخونم داره، مسلما روزهایی که درسنامه یا جزوه میخونم کمتر میشه یا اگر فصل آسون باشه، بیشتر. اما به طور میانگین در 4 ساعت، حداکثر 100 و حداقل 70 تست کار میکنم

----------


## .TelMa

بعد از مدتی، دوباره سلاااااااااام  :Yahoo (4): 
امیدوارم روزهای خوبی پشت سر گذاشته باشید و از عملکردتون راضی باشید..
کمی حرف بزنیم : ) 
همه ما یه عالمه مستند از آدمایی دیدیم که با وجود معلولیت کارایی می‌کنن که حتی واسه یه آدم سالم هم راحت نیست، اونا قدرت‌شون رو از اراده و فکرشون گرفتن.. 
خیلیا تو شرایط سخت زندگی شادی برای خودشون می‌سازن، تسلیم نمی‌شن و تا آخرین روزی که روی زمین هستن به کارشون، فکرشون و چیزی که می‌خوان باشن، پایبند میمونن.. 
ما هم یکی از همون خیلیا هستیم!! 
این خیلی طبیعیه که گاهی از بعضی از این‌ کارا که شاید خوب پیش نمیرن خسته شیم، اما اینکه از صرافت انجام دادنش بیفتیم طبیعی نیست!!! 
پیروزی تلاش میخواد، پیگیری می‌خواد و ادامه دادن.. 
زندگی هزارتا قله ریز و درشت داره که برای پیروزی باید رو همه اونا پرچممون رو بزنیم.. 
________
با میانگین 15 ساعت + 520 تست به راهم ادامه میدم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mahboobe 200

با آرزوی موفقیت برا تک تک دوستان

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه 11

----------


## Yasamangh

سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری  :Yahoo (3): 
منم امروز وارد انجمن شدم تا اینجا کنار شماها عهد ببندم که تو این ۸۲روز باقی مونده همه تلاشمو بکنم و تا وقتی حداقل ۱۲ساعت درس نخوندم شبا نخوابم .امیدوارم بعد اعلام نتایج همه بیایم خبر قبولیمونو بدیم و  تجربیاتمون رو به بقیه هم انتقال بدیم .
بیشترین تلاشمو میکنم و برای خودم و همه کنکوریا دعا میکنم 
امضا ۲۳فروردین :Yahoo (3):

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه 11. 250تست

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه 11 .120تست 
پ.ن امروز زيست دوم رو تموم كردم با نكات ،وقت زيادى ازم گرفت نتونستم تست بيشترى بزنم رياضى دو هم تموم شد يك فصل شيمى ويك فصل فيزيكم مونده تا اخر اين هفته دوم ميره پى كارش با تست ها ،



عقاب باش


اگر هدفت در عمق دریا
یا در قله کوهه
به دستش بیار


این قدرت عقاب نیست که پیروزش میکنه
جسارت و اراده و تمرکزش روی هدف، باعث موفقیتشه. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااام به همگی  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 
متافسانه  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  سرعت نت به شدت پایینه و عکس آپلود نمیشه!
این دو سه روزه کمی کسالت داشتم و ساعت مطالعه ام دو ساعتی کم شد ولی خب قابل جبرانه.. 
از بس از تلوزیون دروووووغ میشنوم برای فرداهای خودم دلم میسوزه، برای وقتی که قراره دانشجو بشم و این همههههه دروغ بگن و نتونم کاری کنم.. شبکه شاااد!!!! 90% درس های دانشگاهی به صورت مجازی تدریس شد!!!!!!!!!!
من که این ها رو میگم فقط با شنیدن اخبار و نوشته کانال ها نیست.. پدر و مادرم، عمه و دخترام و خیلی های دیگه از نزدیکانم، معلم و استاد دانشگاه ان و این موضوعات رو از نزدیک میبینم نه که بشنوم!
خدا چه دیدی، شاید دانشجو رشته ای که میخوام، بشم اما نه اینجا... قبلا بهش فکر نمیکردم و تا کسی میگفت جبهه میگفتم که، نه اینجا خوبه و از این حرفا ولی این اتفاقات خیلی چیزها رو برام روشن کرد و مقایسه هایی که به کمک بقیه دوستانم در کشورهایی دیگه انجام دیدم فهمیدم که....... آره دیگه!!! 
بگذریم : )
. 
. 
این متن رو یه جا دیدم، خیلی خوشم اومد... شما هم بخونید : )
کوله بار گناهانم بر دوشم سنگینی میکرد...
 ندا آمد بر در خانه ام بیا، آنقدر بر در بکوب تا در به رویت وا کنم...
وقتی بر در خانه اش رسیدم هر چه گشتم در بسته ای ندیدم!!
هر چه بود باز بود...
گفتم: خدایا بر کدامین در بکوبم؟؟؟؟
 ندا آمد: این را گفتم که بیایی...
وگرنه من هیچوقت درهای رحمتم را به روی تو نبسته بودم!
کوله بارم بر زمین افتاد و پیشانیم بر خاک...
__________
میانگین 13 ساعت + 450 تست

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه 10, 100تست  
امروز حتما جبران ميكنم

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه12, 300تست

----------


## kingsman

ساعت مطالعه 6 , 30تست :Y (734):  :Y (407):  به نظرم نبايد ديشب تا اون موقع بيدار ميموندم تاثير منفى خودشو گذاشت در طول روز تمركز نداشتم ، از اين به بعد تمام سعيم رو ميكنم برنامم قبل از ساعت يك بامداد تموم بشه.

----------


## kingsman

١٢ساعت 220تست

----------


## kingsman

سلام از اين به بعد به صورت هفتگى گزارش ميدم.دوم تموم شد ميريم كه سوم رو داشته باشيم 
ساعت مطالعه 12، 270تست

----------


## .TelMa

سلام سلام  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 
مثل همیشه، اول رفع ابهام  :Yahoo (4): 
نه عزیز !!! کنار نکشیدم ،تسلیم هم نشدم ...
اگر پست 25 فروردین رو ببینید گفتم کمی کسالت دارم با اون حال نتونستم قبول کنم که از ساعت مطالعه ام کم کنم.. همین باعث شد خیلی خیلی از نظر جسمی ضعیف بشم و دیگه انرژی برام نموند :Yahoo (21):  تصمیمم اشتباه بود ،تاوانش رو هم دادم  :Yahoo (4):  
راستی گفتن تاوان اشتباه !!! هیچ بهش فکر کردید ؟؟ فرضا در زمینه کنکور ،اشتباه اکثر ماها اتلاف وقته و زمان اعلام نتایج تاوانش رو میدیم!! چطوری؟؟ با دیدن یه غم بزرگ تو چشم های پدر و مادر : )
خیلی ناراحت کننده است ،نه ؟؟ اون هایی که پشت کنکوری ان میفهمن چی میگم ... یا اون لحظه ای که داری از جلسه کنکور خارج میشی و هر دو منتظرن تا ببیننت که خوشحالی یا ناراحت و همون لحظه با دیدن چشم های پر از اشکت ، شکسته میشن ...
 ناراحت شدید ؟؟ اجازه ندید تکرار بشه
تا یادم نرفته!!! یه جا دیگه هم سخت منتظر تاوان باشید !!! اگر دل شکستید ،بدونید که طرف مقابل تون هم یه خدایی داره و یه روزی ،یه جایی بالاخره تاوان میدی ..همون قدر سخت و ترسناک : ) 
.
.
پ.ن1: این عکس ها تکه هایی از اتاقمه ، هر وقت تست قرابت میزنم بیت هایی که دوست دارم رو یادداشت میکنم ..ادبیات رو اگر با لذت بخونید فوق العاده رشد درصد میکنید ،این رو کسی میگه که از 30 درصد به 90 رسیده ! بخونید و لذت ببرید : ) 
پ.ن2 : همیشه تمام سعیم رو کردم که دل نشکنم و تا الان هم موفق بودم اما یکبار دلم شکست و تا عمر دارم فراموش نمیکنم : ) یاد گرفتم که هیچ کسی ارزش خوبی زیاد نداره ... دلم شکستم ولی بزرگ شدم ، زمان برد اما دوباره خودم تکه هاش رو پیدا کردم و کنار هم گذاشتم ولی اینبار اون طور که خودم می خواستم .. محکم و شکست ناپذیر : ) (ربطی به بیماری این مدتم ندااااره !!!!)
تسلیم هیچ چیزی نشید ،هیچ چیزی ..

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااام به شمایی که این پست رو می خونی  :Y (506): 
امروز به اصرار مادرم با یه رتبه برتر صحبت کردم ( بهش می گفتن مشاور!!!) رتبه 12 منطقه 2 ( سالش رو نمیگم :Yahoo (4): ) 
شرایطم رو براش توضیح دادم و گفتم از کی شروع کردم و... بعد ده دقیقه این جواب رو شنیدم :
هه!!!! چه خیال باف !!! مردم از تابستون و مهر شروع کردن و الان دارن جمع بندی میکنن،بعد شما میگی داری درس جدید می خونی ؟؟!! حتی در حدی نبینمت که راهنماییت کنم ! چون با این بلندپروازی هات کار دست همه میدی !!!! بعد فردا میری میگی فلانی مشاور بدی هست : )
من اولش زبونم بند اومد :Yahoo (4):  یه بند حرف (ور ور ) میزد ... حرف هاش ( ور ورهاش) که تموم شد ، گفتم به حال جامعه ای که تو رتبه برترشی و قراره روزی پزشکش بشی باید زار زار گریه کرد ... همینکه آدمی مثل تو با این ذهنیت، تونسته ..من که هیچ هرکی از الان هم شروع کنه میتونه : ) منتها فکرش باید درست باشه ... اسم و فامیل رو گفتم و خداحافظی کردم : )
با این اتفاق من پتانسیل این رو داشتم ،که امروز رو کلا گریه کنم و درس نخونم و از فردا هم بگم نمیشه ،نمی تونم و... اما من این کار رو نکردم : )
طبق معمول رفتم سراغ دفتر دلبرم  :Yahoo (8): 
اهدافم رو مرور کردم ،برنامه ام رو منظم تر کردم،گنجه قدیمی که زیرزمین ذهنم گذاشته بودم رو بیرون کشیدم و دو سال پیش رو مرور کردم ،رفتم پشت بوم خونه و یه نفسی تازه کردم (باد بهاری وقتیکه به صورتت میخوره و موهات رو تکون میده ،خیلی لذت بخشه)...
امروز دوباره دست خودم رو گرفتم تا زمین نخوره ... یاد گرفتم که هیچ کسی جز خودم ،نمیتونه قدمی به اهدافم نزدیکم کنه : )
پ.ن1: دفتری تو عکسه، همون دفتر دلبرمه : ) خودم جلد و برگه هاش رو درست کردم ..
پ.ن2: سال دوم دبیرستان بودم .بعد از اینکه دکتر گفت چشم هات 25% ضعیفه ،اونقدر خوشحال شدم که حد نداشت  :Yahoo (110): ( الان که به اون روز فکر میکنم گریه ام میگیره! :Yahoo (4): ) از اون روزا عینک زدم ..بعد از دوسال نمره چشمم 1 شد تا پارسال ... از تابستون 97 تا بهار 98 نمره شون به 4 رسید  :Yahoo (77):  همش فکر میکردم شیشه عینک کثیفه که نمی بینم  :Yahoo (4):  وقتی رفتم دکتر ،فورا گفت کنکوری هستی ؟!  :Yahoo (4):  ( انگار مهر زدن به پیشانی مون !!کنکوری !!) الان هم داره اذیت میکنه ،باید باز برم دکتر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## matinzu80

> فایل پیوست 91884 فایل پیوست 91885 فایل پیوست 91886  سلام سلام  مثل همیشه، اول رفع ابهام  نه عزیز !!! کنار نکشیدم ،تسلیم هم نشدم ... اگر پست 25 فروردین رو ببینید گفتم کمی کسالت دارم با اون حال نتونستم قبول کنم که از ساعت مطالعه ام کم کنم.. همین باعث شد خیلی خیلی از نظر جسمی ضعیف بشم و دیگه انرژی برام نموند تصمیمم اشتباه بود ،تاوانش رو هم دادم   راستی گفتن تاوان اشتباه !!! هیچ بهش فکر کردید ؟؟ فرضا در زمینه کنکور ،اشتباه اکثر ماها اتلاف وقته و زمان اعلام نتایج تاوانش رو میدیم!! چطوری؟؟ با دیدن یه غم بزرگ تو چشم های پدر و مادر : ) خیلی ناراحت کننده است ،نه ؟؟ اون هایی که پشت کنکوری ان میفهمن چی میگم ... یا اون لحظه ای که داری از جلسه کنکور خارج میشی و هر دو منتظرن تا ببیننت که خوشحالی یا ناراحت و همون لحظه با دیدن چشم های پر از اشکت ، شکسته میشن ...  ناراحت شدید ؟؟ اجازه ندید تکرار بشه تا یادم نرفته!!! یه جا دیگه هم سخت منتظر تاوان باشید !!! اگر دل شکستید ،بدونید که طرف مقابل تون هم یه خدایی داره و یه روزی ،یه جایی بالاخره تاوان میدی ..همون قدر سخت و ترسناک : )  . . پ.ن1: این عکس ها تکه هایی از اتاقمه ، هر وقت تست قرابت میزنم بیت هایی که دوست دارم رو یادداشت میکنم ..ادبیات رو اگر با لذت بخونید فوق العاده رشد درصد میکنید ،این رو کسی میگه که از 30 درصد به 90 رسیده ! بخونید و لذت ببرید : )  پ.ن2 : همیشه تمام سعیم رو کردم که دل نشکنم و تا الان هم موفق بودم اما یکبار دلم شکست و تا عمر دارم فراموش نمیکنم : ) یاد گرفتم که هیچ کسی ارزش خوبی زیاد نداره ... دلم شکستم ولی بزرگ شدم ، زمان برد اما دوباره خودم تکه هاش رو پیدا کردم و کنار هم گذاشتم ولی اینبار اون طور که خودم می خواستم .. محکم و شکست ناپذیر : ) (ربطی به بیماری این مدتم ندااااره !!!!) تسلیم هیچ چیزی نشید ،هیچ چیزی ..


 اتفاقا منم عاشق قرابتم به خصوص اونجاش که شاعر میگه : از قیل و قال مدرسه حالی دلم گرفت/ یک چند نیز خدمت معشوق و می کنم

----------


## zhi.a

> فایل پیوست 91926
> 
> سلاااام به شمایی که این پست رو می خونی 
> امروز به اصرار مادرم با یه رتبه برتر صحبت کردم ( بهش می گفتن مشاور!!!) رتبه 12 منطقه 2 ( سالش رو نمیگم) 
> شرایطم رو براش توضیح دادم و گفتم از کی شروع کردم و... بعد ده دقیقه این جواب رو شنیدم :
> هه!!!! چه خیال باف !!! مردم از تابستون و مهر شروع کردن و الان دارن جمع بندی میکنن،بعد شما میگی داری درس جدید می خونی ؟؟!! حتی در حدی نبینمت که راهنماییت کنم ! چون با این بلندپروازی هات کار دست همه میدی !!!! بعد فردا میری میگی فلانی مشاور بدی هست : )
> من اولش زبونم بند اومد یه بند حرف (ور ور ) میزد ... حرف هاش ( ور ورهاش) که تموم شد ، گفتم به حال جامعه ای که تو رتبه برترشی و قراره روزی پزشکش بشی باید زار زار گریه کرد ... همینکه آدمی مثل تو با این ذهنیت، تونسته ..من که هیچ هرکی از الان هم شروع کنه میتونه : ) منتها فکرش باید درست باشه ... اسم و فامیل رو گفتم و خداحافظی کردم : )
> با این اتفاق من پتانسیل این رو داشتم ،که امروز رو کلا گریه کنم و درس نخونم و از فردا هم بگم نمیشه ،نمی تونم و... اما من این کار رو نکردم : )
> طبق معمول رفتم سراغ دفتر دلبرم 
> ...


تحسینت میکنم که جا نزدی که برای هدفت میجنگی! کنکورتو بترکون تا به اون به اصطلاح مشاور نشون بدی!  :Yahoo (4): 
شاید سخت باشه اما قطعا غیر ممکن نیستو حرف اون رتبه برتر یه حرف کلیه اما همیشه هستن کسایی که استثناعاتن و با اراده های بی نظیرشون عجیبترین و شگفت انگیز ترین نتایجی نشون میدن. امیدواردم جزو اون شگفتی سازا باشِی!
موفق باشی و جاودان! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## .TelMa

ممنون بابت امتیازهای قشنگ تون  :Yahoo (8):  و ببخشید که نمیتونم تک تک جواب بدم .. بعد کنکور جبران میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی ها ازم درمورد انگیزه پرسیدید ... کار خاصی انجام میدی ؟! غذای عجیبی میخوری ؟! برنامه ات با همه فرق میکنه ؟! 
نه ... من هم یکی هستم مثل شما ، مثل شما غذا میخوردم ،می خوابم ،درس میخونم و...
یکبار دیگه هم گفتم ،انگیزه یه چیز درونیه ،کافیه کبریت بزنی و شعله اش رو روشن کنی : ) آرام آرام کل وجودت رو نورانی میکنه و راهی رو که برات روشن میکنه با اعتماد به خدایی که همیشه پناهت هست در پیش می گیری ... اگر قلبا باور داشته باشی که اون راه درسته ، مشعل درونت هیچ وقت خاموش نمیشه ..
حالا یکسری کارهای جانبی هست که با انجام شون ،باعث میشه تداوم داشته باشی ... شب تو یه پست دیگه کامل در موردش توضیح میدم و عکسش رو هم میذارم ..
روز خوبی در پیش داشته باشید : )

----------


## .TelMa

برای اینکه در مطالعه تون تداوم داشته باشید ،دو تا پیشنهاد دارم ... خودم هر دو روش رو انجام میدم و واقعا برام موثر بود ..هیچ منبعی هم نداره ،ساخته منِ بشر هست  :Yahoo (4): 
1)


فصل هایی که تو این مدت قراره بخونی رو کامل می نویسی و جلو هر کدوم یه مربع میذاری ،وقتی اون مبحث رو خوندی، مربع رو رنگ میکنی ...
تو برنامه روزانه هم همین کار رو انجام بدید ،یعنی برای هر درس یه مربع بکشید وقتی تمام شد با رنگ مربع ،برحسب تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه بهش نمره بدید ،حداکثر از سه رنگ استفاده کنید.. شاید الان به نظرت بدون کاربرد باشه اما ده روز دیگه که خواستی مرور کنی، متوجه ارزشش میشی 
2)

به صورت نموداری تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه تون رو می تونید بررسی کنید و برای اینکه بفهمید دارید پیشرفت میکنید یا پسرفت خیلی عالیه .. اگر ستون عمودی رو دقت کنید دو نوع عدد گذاشتم ،رنگ سبز ساعت مطالعه و رنگ نارنجی تعداد تست .. ستون افقی هم تاریخ هست که این برای ماه پیشمه.. حتما انجامش بدید و تاثیرش رو میبینید ...برای من که خیلی خوبه و وقتی یه روز کم کاری میکنم با افتی که نمودار نشون میده سعی میکنم فردا رو بهتر بخونم ...
امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه و ازشون استفاده کنید : ) 
تا درودی دیگر (واقعا نمیدونم کِی خواهد بود)،بدرود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## matinzu80

> برای اینکه در مطالعه تون تداوم داشته باشید ،دو تا پیشنهاد دارم ... خودم هر دو روش رو انجام میدم و واقعا برام موثر بود ..هیچ منبعی هم نداره ،ساخته منِ بشر هست  1)   فصل هایی که تو این مدت قراره بخونی رو کامل می نویسی و جلو هر کدوم یه مربع میذاری ،وقتی اون مبحث رو خوندی، مربع رو رنگ میکنی ... تو برنامه روزانه هم همین کار رو انجام بدید ،یعنی برای هر درس یه مربع بکشید وقتی تمام شد با رنگ مربع ،برحسب تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه بهش نمره بدید ،حداکثر از سه رنگ استفاده کنید.. شاید الان به نظرت بدون کاربرد باشه اما ده روز دیگه که خواستی مرور کنی، متوجه ارزشش میشی  2)  به صورت نموداری تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه تون رو می تونید بررسی کنید و برای اینکه بفهمید دارید پیشرفت میکنید یا پسرفت خیلی عالیه .. اگر ستون عمودی رو دقت کنید دو نوع عدد گذاشتم ،رنگ سبز ساعت مطالعه و رنگ نارنجی تعداد تست .. ستون افقی هم تاریخ هست که این برای ماه پیشمه.. حتما انجامش بدید و تاثیرش رو میبینید ...برای من که خیلی خوبه و وقتی یه روز کم کاری میکنم با افتی که نمودار نشون میده سعی میکنم فردا رو بهتر بخونم ... امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه و ازشون استفاده کنید : )  تا درودی دیگر (واقعا نمیدونم کِی خواهد بود)،بدرود


 یجوری عکسارو سانسور کردی فک کردم فوتباله  پ.ن:انشالله موفق باشید و نمودارتون همواره صعودی باشه دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## .TelMa

هیچی دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
چی بگم از حالم ؟؟!!!  :Y (581):  :Y (602):  :Y (731):  :Y (622):  :Y (719): 
انرژیم 10 برابر شد و الان دیگه رو اَبرام  :Y (589):   :Yahoo (4): 
یه بار درست بخونید که تموم شه و بگی تونستم انجامش بدم ... من می تونم  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (99): 
پ.ن: اسم تایپیک رو هم تغییر بدم و یه 45 روز اضافه کنم : )

----------


## .TelMa

سلام سلااااااام :Yahoo (112): 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و در زلزله آسیب ندیده باشید  :Yahoo (3):  
راستش نمیدونم چی بنویسم !!! یعنی چیزی به ذهنم نمیاد .. الان دیگه کل مغزم مشغول یادگیری و تست زدن و برنامه نوشتنه : ) 
هدف اصلیم از نوشتن این پست ، این عکسی هست که در پایین میبینید... روز اولی که شروع کردم و هنوز اینستا رو پاک نکرده بودم ،این پست رو خوندم و حالم عجیب شد : )


________
این مدت :میانگین 14 ساعت + 380 تست

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*حتما موفق میشی  به تلاشت ادامه بده .*

----------


## Arbba

تمام پست های تاپیک رو خوندم و میخاستم بگم بهت ایمان دارم تو کسی هستی که لیاقت رسیدن به هر جایی رو داره فقط ادامه بده و به کسی توجه نکن و میدونم که مرداد بهترین خبر هارو ازت میشنوم خیلی ازت انرژی و انگیزه مثبت گرفتم و این تاپیک رو حتما دنبال خواهم کرد و ازت هم درخواست میکنم که کمکاری نکنی و ادامه بدی و به آینده خوبی که میتونی بسازی فکر کنی موفق باشی عزیز. :Y (477):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (454):

----------


## .TelMa

سلاااااااااام  :Y (697):  :Y (697): 
خب آخرین پست برای 19 اردیبهشت بوده !!!! چه زوووود گذشت  :Yahoo (21):  
راستش این مدت نت نداشتم و خیلی هم خوب بود  :Yahoo (4):  کجا بودم؟؟ دقیقا همین جایی که تو عکسه ( بدون ادیت!) :Yahoo (117):  یه تیکه از بهشت بود  :Yahoo (112):  اونقدر حالم خوب بود که اصلا متوجه گذر زمان و ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست نبودم :Y (623):  فقط میدونم به طرز خیلی خیلی عالی از برنامه ام جلو زدم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
صبح ها 4.30 بیدار میشدم و تا 5 ورزش میکردم  :Y (719):  تو اون هوا ، خیلی خوب بود ... دیگه بکوب میخوندم تا 12 شب  :Yahoo (4):  بعدش هم که میخوابیدم  :Yahoo (21): 
نسیم خنک که به صورتت میخورد ،خواب دیگه معنایی نداشت .. خسته که میشدم، رو ایوان خونه می نشستم و چشم هامو میبستم و مرور میکردم ،رویاها و اهدافم رو : ) دوباره بلند میشدم و حرکت میکردم ...
کاری نکنید شب کنکور مدیون خودتون بشید ..خیلی سخته ، نمیدونم چطور بیانش کنم ..وقتی پدرت بهت میگه نگران نباش و بخواب ولی تو دل خودش غوغاست،وقتی مادرت هر لحظه میاد بالاست و می پرسه خوبی؟؟ هیچ کدوم نمیدونن تو با آینده ات چه کار کردی ..
به خاک سپردی شون یا پر پرواز بهشون دادی : )
فراموش نکنید که ما به در برابر رویاهامون مسئولیم چون من و شما به وجودشون آوردیم و قول دادیم که به حقیقت تبدیل شون میکنیم ...
برای تک تک تون خنده های از ته دل آرزو میکنم ♥ شب تون پر ستاره ...

----------


## meghdad

Never give up My Dear Freind

You soon be there and ccelebrate your success

----------


## salim7174

سلام
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
شما که از نوروز شروع کردید بهمون بگید کنکور چطور بود؟
منم مثل شما نظام قدیم هستم.

----------


## Yalda.

سلام دوست عزیز
من پیگیر تاپیکت بودم
خوبی نتیجه کنکورت چی شد راضی هستی

----------


## reza122

رتبه

----------

